# 8ft. Gator as a pet



## LittleRibbie (Jan 13, 2010)

We have a couple that have worked w/us for over 10 yrs. They are in their now late 70's, retired and just needing extra $. They live around the corner from our catering business and for the last 5 yrs. always walked to work. Even rainy and cold days like the days we have had lately. They dont work as much now basically b/c there is alot of heavy lifting required and we feel its alittle faster of a pace than they can do comfortablly. We love this couple and they have always been great workers and just really nice people so we often find just little odd things for them to do around the shop to give them alittle extra spending money and make them feel still appreciated.

We always joked that they must have a pet lion or bear B/c they always wanted to bring home all bones ( beef, pork, chicken fish ) and any scaps of meat we had left over from kitchen prep work. At the end of any catering event most of the food was divided up among staff to take home if they wanted. They would always take stuff home ( always more than what we thought 2 people could eat) but it was no big deal it would have just gone to waste anyway. She always said she makes wonderful soup and stews w/the bones and has even brought us in some to try. O.k. now you have a little bit of a back ground on this couple.

Around Christams time Helen called and said that they were both alittle under the weather w/the flu and would not be able to help out as often. Fine. My husband and I called them a couple of times and asked if they needed anything and brought over some dinners for them. She was alittle worried as she thought her husband needed to go see a doctor but wouldnt go into it much. BTW no family that we can contact. We have been inside their home about a dozen times but only into the living room...NO further, even when I have brought over food and wanted to help her into the kitchen w/it. It always seemed alittle strange but not freaky...she was as neat as a pin as far as I could tell.

2 nights ago they asked if we could come by as they wanted to ask a favor, we just figured maybe b/c of not working they needed a little loan. This time they invited us in their kitchen ( it too was spotless ) and it overlooked their back yard and small inground pool........but the pool was gross...not something a human would want to swim in. Their yard was completely surrounded by a big solid concrete about 8 ft. high fence and not much grass which was very different from the front of their house that was beautifully landscaped. Sort of reluctantly they explained their situation.

Mike found a baby alligator at a rest area about 6 yrs. ago..from what he said he was in very poor condition, he brought him home to nurse back to health and grew very attached and never wanted to release him. Long story short this gator is about 8 ft. long, huge, very fat and much wider than what I would have thought ( I know zero about gators ) Mike taps on the sliding glass doors and this monster gator comes walking over to the slider and puts his 2 front feet on the glass door ( at about this time I have to go change my pants ) Mike has a long board and taps him on the nose and tells him to back up then he goes in and starts feeding the gator while Helen stands at the closed door ready to let him back in after feeding. I thought I was truly on another planet watching them. He touches the gator all over and I guess they are buddies. Mike has got to go into the hospital next week and has asked if my husband would come over to feed 2x's a day b/c he doesnt want Helen to go in there ( Helen thinks she'll be fine and is not afraid ) He said that Skiff would not actually go into the yard he could just throw the meat into the pen......this all seems to wierd I know!! Skiff said he is fine w/that and it would not be a problem....I, on the other hand, have a HUGE PROBLEM w/my husband feeding a wild gator in a couple of senior citizens back yard!! These people should be making quilts and birdhouses!!

It is against the law here in Fl. to have a gator or wild animal as a pet...you are not even allowed to feed a wild one. THERE IS A REASON FOR THAT!! These people have lived like hermits for the last 6 yrs. keeping this thing a secret. The reason they do not use their car often is b/c it is blocking the only gate into the back yard. You can not open this gate b/c of the way they park the car right up to it. I do believe this gator is safely contained but if a burgler or just a kid ever decides to get into thier back yard...well ...thats very scary!! Helen insists that they are capable of taking care of this thing and feels that it would be worse for Mikes health at, if this time, they had to remove him...she is petrified of what it would do to her husband.

I plan on calling Fish and Game on Thurs. and I feel sick about it but I am afraid that if this man is in the yard and accidently slips or falls he's dead. I havent been able to sleep the last couple of night worring about what I have decided to do ( Skiff, my husband thinks I should stay out of it...he will go and help them out untill Mike is better )

I didnt mention one thing...Helen has a hand gun on her kitchen counter, loaded and she said she always stands at the door when ever mike is in cleaning or feeding their pet gator.....she insists that they are prepared for an emergency. This whole thing seems so wrong on so many levels.

What are your thoughts.....would you call authorities. Im going to thier home this afternoon b/c I feel I have to tell them I'm calling someone to "help" out...I feel like I at least owe them that but I do feel bad about the whole situation.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok well first OMG















Now that is out of my system I am not sure what I would do about calling someone. It is a tough situation either way and I think calling or not callilng both leave the door wide open for you to feel bad.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 13, 2010)

I can see your dilemma.

Obviously the old couple has feelings for the gator, but in my heart, I feel the only feelings the gator has for them is that they are his meal ticket.

I think you are right, they are at risk as is any one else that could wander in there.

Calling the authorities will end their danger and will most likely end your friendship too, since probably no one knows about the gator, except for you now.

Unless you can convince them that the gator will be placed and have a happier life, that there is a way to get out of their dilemma, calling even though it would be best, will end the friendship.

However, just maybe, since they have been so secretive for 6 years, maybe they feel so stuck with this problem, no one ever thinks they will grow so fast, consume so much, and possibly be so dangerous, maybe they are reaching out for MORE help than asking for someone to temporarily feed the gator.

Heck, I am laid up with shoulder surgery and I am so worried about my horses. They are being fed and cleaned but I keep thinking, I am getting older, what will happen when I can not do the work any more? I can't imagine how THEY are worrying about how they will take care of the gator. Atleast my minis are pretty and sweet and won't eat a person!

Maybe you could suggest that you could look into placement for the gator, for them, before you call the authorities, then tell them the only thing that can be done is calling them

Good luck with your decision.

Robin


----------



## Marty (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone that knows me knows I love gators and I know gators. We have had a couple in our "possession" for a very short period of time for rehab from being poached but they were released asap and FAST before the kids were born. These old folks know better and because of their "kindness" to the gator, he may end up dead himself since he no longer fears humans. One day that gator will kill them and it will be a very tragic "accident"......You HAVE to report this to save their lives. Call the gator sanctuary and other organizations such as that so that the people will not be charged with criminal activity cause you know they are going to end up with a big fine and end up in jail for this so to avoid it, call a gator rescue instead. Get it all lined up first so you can assure the people he is going to be ok and have a good life before you say anything. Actually if you tip them off that you are doing this, they just may become very upset and do something stupid like hide him or try to release him themselves, putting your neighborhood in harm's way. Tuff one. YIKES.


----------



## bevann (Jan 13, 2010)

I am sure in Fl ther is a Game and Fish commision who have dealth with many alligator relocations.You see them lots on TV.Call them and have them come out to relocate the gator.This is an accident waiting to happen.Tell the old couple the gator must go to a place more suitable where he will be happier.It has got to be done.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jan 13, 2010)

There is a great zoo in naples that I just got off the phone with. Explained what was going on and asked for advise on who to call. Fish and Game will destroy the animal as he has only been hand fed for 6 yrs and can not survive on its own w/o being a danger to humans. Naples can not take it because of health reasons for the gators already at the zoo. They said they would also never take a "hand raised" gator. This man knows of some people that have refuge up N. for gators and can possibly assist. He will contact them for me. There is another local road side zoo in this area...been here for yrs. its a dump and still has many animals in little concrete cells ( black bears and a couple big cats ) very sad sad place. They have road side signs that say 1,000's of Florida Gators....its true but very sad. They live in this horrible dirty little pool..all crowded together...they all have tons of scars on them. Only alittle patch of dirt to lay on.

I would like to find a nice place like Steve Irwin would put his gators in.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh, what a difficult position to be in! I do not envy you!! Keep us posted.


----------



## h2t99 (Jan 13, 2010)

I was doing a search to see if I could come up with anything and found this, http://www.peaceriverrefuge.org/index.html may be worth a try!! It sounds nice and they may be able to help. You are definately in a hard spot to be. I am not sure what I would do. I would defiantley try and help find someplace that will help without getting the couple in trouble and that they will be comfortable having their pet at!!





Good Luck!!


----------



## CZP1 (Jan 13, 2010)

OY!





That would scare me to know that there was an 8ft gator living in someone's backyard. As much as this couple is "attached" to the gator, I think I would call Fish and Game. They have the knowledge etc. on how to deal with this.

I think maybe if you did "get involved" it may cause some terrible ill feelings, but isn't having the couple around instead of someday having an accident and then no couple around?

Good luck, I hope they realize that you are looking out for their best interest.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 13, 2010)

Scary and kinda sad to. I feel for the couple and for the gator,I hope there is a safe and happy solution for all



.


----------



## Sonya (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow...not sure how I would handle the situation, it's a tough one...you are darned if you do and darned if you don't. What would be wonderful if you could convince them to give up the gator to the rescue place you mentioned to the North. They definately should NOT have that animal, but if you call the authorities, they are likely to kill the gator and fine the elderly couple...could they arrest them for having it? Just a really crappy situation to be in...I'm sorry you are dealing with this...I hope it all works out for the best...keep us posted.


----------



## bcody (Jan 13, 2010)

I am not sure what to do either! I would think that the dirty pool and yard, though they clean it, would be a health issue as well as the obvious gator. They may be mad if you intervene, but I bet they would forgive you when their life got a lot easier! If he had a home where they could visit it might not be so bad. Good luck and keep us posted please.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 13, 2010)

Contact the St. Augustine Alligator Farm. http://www.alligatorfarm.com/ Maybe they can help or can make a suggestion.

I sure wouldn't want to be in your position right now. Like someone said it's darned if you do and darned if you don't. When I read about the hand gun in the kitchen though I found myself wondering what in the world good they think it would do. Unless she plans to shoot her husband so he doesn't feel the pain from the gator attack. Sorry if that sounds gross......it's just that a gator wouldn't be stopped by hand gun; certainly not after it had already attacked.


----------



## SilverDollar (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh my goodness, you DO have a predicament.



I agree that it is kind of sad, too. I did a quick Google search and here is what I found.

Crocodopolis - Rescue Info. (They say they have a huge placement network. Winter Haven, FL )

Second Chance Wildlife Rescue

Good luck and please do keep us posted.

(ETA: I did enjoy reading your story. It was written very well and I had to read it aloud to my husband, who is from Florida.



)


----------



## REO (Jan 14, 2010)

I totally agree with you!!!!

I'm speaking as if it were me in your place





Having been friends with them for 10 years and them having kept this secret for 6 years and them now telling you (as they had no one else they felt they could trust) I would not just up and call someone. If calling someone is going to hurt the friendship, at least then they would know why you did it (fear for them) ahead of time instead of them thinking it was behind their backs. Do you know what I mean? I would go and sit with them and tell them ALL your feelings. I would beg them to understand why you feel you must call someone. I would tell them how you will help placing the gator in a good place. And how free their lives would be without that burden any more! Tell them you'll buy them a lovely dog once the gator is gone!

Yup, then I WOULD call someone.

You are a lovely person



What a good friend you are!!!


----------



## sfmini (Jan 14, 2010)

This is a tough one but if you call you will be betraying a trust. They told you this in confidence and trust.

I would agree with going to talk to them and offering to help them find a place for him where he won't be put down, but if they refuse that gets dicey.

Are they suffering from dementia? Not clear of mind?

If they are mentally clear, and the 'gator is safely confined and they understand the risk well they are adults and fully capable of making their own decisions.

It could be that your offering to help may just be what they need, and allow them time to come to grips with it. Lots of reasons to get him placed if they are getting too feeble to place him but are afraid he will be killed, but based on the comment that the man would be just devastated if someone were to come in and take him, that could really have a negative impact on the man's health.

Good luck.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jan 14, 2010)

Gosh guys,Thanks for all the great links you found for me. 2 of them were places that the man at the Naples Zoo told me about he. He new them personally and is making calls on our behalf. In the mean time my husband contacted a sheriff friend of his that is willing to help out...sort of on the hush, hush as keeping a wild animal is a Federal offence and he cant really get involved w/o getting in hot water himself.

Skiff did go over to their home last night to assist the feeding. I dont think Mike needs assistance but it makes my hubby feel better going over there I think. He said he spoke w/Mike at length and Mike understands that the "Grits" the gator needs to go. It sounds like Mike has known all along he shouldnt be housing a wild animal in his back yard but just didnt know what his options were once this thing got so big. He does understand that his pet sees him only as a meal ticket and wouldnt think twice about making a meal out of him. but he's still a little worried about him not being killed. Thats why we love these people...they are really really nice folks!!

Anyway, they do not have a computer so we are taking ours to their house tonight and we can all sit down and w/the info you helped provide and info that I have recieved last night and today and we can look at all the options.

He is going into the hospital in the next 2 weeks for some surgery and asked that he be removed by then if it was possible. He said he would prefer not to be around when they take him.

They only thing we are worried about is if the zoos,rescue, or who ever takes him, by law, has to contact the Federal authorities. I would hate for them to have to pay a huge fine or worse....but I guess we will cross that bridge later.

Someone mentioned about their back yard, yes I did say it wasnt really nice and the pond was yucky. But in no way was it not fit for this animal. I just dont want anyone to think that they kept him in this discusting area. These people kept the pool HEATED for this gator in the winter, it wasnt something we would swim in but it seems the gator had no problem going in. Its a shame that these people couldnt enjoy their pool in the Summer...they gave it to their pet!! He built 2 sheds for the gator AND the pool has complete covering on it as well. There were no old bones or things that were lying around for the gator to get hurt on. No dead animal carcasses. Nothing...just a barren piece of secure land w/a little grass. He said that the gator always poops in about the same area and he goes in and cleans it up. Also this sounds gross but that gator would make a lovely set of luggage because he has no scars or bite marks or anything on him...its just beautiful leather.....almost museum quality. When he puts his feet up on the glass door you can just tell his "underbelly" must be so soft. I think this gator has lived a very easy life. But I do bet he misses being w/his own kind!!

Well, thanks again for all your kind thoughts...I think his wife Helen was more worried about her husband and parting w/his pet than he really was. I think he understands that this is no place for Grits.

I will keep you all posted....but for now

SEE YA LATER ALLIGATOR!!!


----------



## bfogg (Jan 14, 2010)

What a wonderful kind caring couple you are! It seems like this is going to have a wonderful ending for all concerned. What a relief for the wife seems like she has been concerned for a long time.

Thank you for doing all you are doing for all concerned.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 14, 2010)

What a wonderful couple,i'm glad you're helping them



.


----------



## bcody (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so glad you are able to work with them, I hope you are able to find him a good home with no back lash for these people. Maybe where they are working on finding him a home vs him being discovered and taken will help a lot. You all sound like good souls!


----------



## gimp (Jan 14, 2010)

You guys are awesome


----------



## Marty (Jan 14, 2010)

_This is a tough one but if you call you will betraying a trust. They told you this in confidence and trust._

This is the part that bothered me the most, betraying a trust.

In hindsight, I am wondering why they just didn't apply for a permit to keep him long time ago. They obviously thought of him as their child or loving pet.

You handled this perfectly Heidi. If there had been an accident, you would have never forgiven yourself for not coming forward and stepping up. I can see a perfect ending here.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone but its not a done deal yet. We were at their home this evening and there are 2 places that we found that can take him. Both Mike and Helen agree its for the best and they are more amazed that there are actual rescue organizations that do this sort of thing. No authorities have to be told as far a the "feds" as long as we are not transporting. Both places do all the transporting anyway. Mike really does not want to be home when they arrive so hopefully it will be after he goes into the hospital. I showed them this site and had them read all your comments and suggestions....they were so funny and couldnt believe that I would put this on a mini horse site. I told them that this is where we all come for our ???'s and answers LOL .I told them Bonnie( bfogg ) was an animal communicater.....she was so impressed. Now she wants to have a reading done w/Grits when he gets to his new home. Oh Lordy...what have I done. Thanks again all

heidi


----------



## Sterling (Jan 15, 2010)

I hope it all works out for them all. They sound like a wonderful couple...and you're the best for helping them out! This was no easy decision which ever way you turned.


----------



## h2t99 (Jan 15, 2010)

So glad things are working out!!


----------



## wantminimore (Jan 15, 2010)

LittleRibbie said:


> Thanks everyone but its not a done deal yet. We were at their home this evening and there are 2 places that we found that can take him. Both Mike and Helen agree its for the best and they are more amazed that there are actual rescue organizations that do this sort of thing. No authorities have to be told as far a the "feds" as long as we are not transporting. Both places do all the transporting anyway. Mike really does not want to be home when they arrive so hopefully it will be after he goes into the hospital. I showed them this site and had them read all your comments and suggestions....they were so funny and couldnt believe that I would put this on a mini horse site. I told them that this is where we all come for our ???'s and answers LOL .I told them Bonnie( bfogg ) was an animal communicater.....she was so impressed. Now she wants to have a reading done w/Grits when he gets to his new home. Oh Lordy...what have I done. Thanks again allheidi


I hope everything works out and there's a happy ending for all involved. For this being a mini horse forum i've really enjoyed this thread, you, your husband, Helen and Mike sound like great people. If they do get Bonnie to do a reading and it's ok with them, would you share what Grits has to say?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 15, 2010)

It definitely sounds like things are looking up. Thank goodness Mike and Helen realize that something needs to be done. As for Grits......I would imagine he's gonna have to make some serious adjustments to no longer being an only child. He's never had to fight for food and has never been around his own kind. If Bonnie does do a reading it's just possible she'll get an ear full.


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 15, 2010)

This has been such an interesting topic - I can certainly understand their care and concern for Grits.

We have had a license for years to do wild animal rehabilitation - it has been fun, a great learning experience and some very heartbreaking endings.

Of course it never makes it any easier when you name them and they actually become a part of the family "until" their natural instincts take over.

I think it is wonderful that you are helping Grit's "parents" help to find him a new home - I'm sure in the long run they will be relieved and Grits will be happy to be with his own kind.

Thanks for sharing - this is just another great reason for being a member of Lil Beginnings!!


----------

